# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD zulmü " BİZE VERİLEN EMİR: "TÜM TAKSİLERE ATEŞ EDİN!" "

## ceydaaa

y43KX_Mike_Mullen.jpgBir yıl Irak'ta görev yapan 82'nci Hava İndirme'den Hart Viges telsizden aldıkları şu emri anlattı:

"Bir gün tüm taksileri ateş etmemiz istendi, çünkü düşman onları intikal için kullanıyormuş. Keskin nişancılardan biri, 'Pardon. Doğru mu duydum? Tüm taksilere mi ateş edeceğiz?' diye cevap verdi. Yarbay şöyle cevap verdi: 'Asker beni duydun. Tüm taksilere ateş edin'. Ondan sonra tüm kasaba çıldırdı, tüm birimler arabalara ateşe başladı. Bu benim savaştaki ilk deneyimimdi. Tüm geri kalan süremde de zaten bu hakim oldu."

Suriye sınırındaki el-Kaim'de bir yıl görev yapan Vincent Emanuele, hedef seçmeden tüm mermileri yaktıklarını, Humvee'lerle cesetler üzerinden geçtiklerini ve "hatıra" fotoğrafı için durduklarını anlattı:

"Irak'ta yanlarından geçen araçlara ateş etmek olağan bir şeydir. Bu istisnai bir durum değildir, 8 yıldır her gün olur."

IVAW'in Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Kelly Dougherty, Irak'taki askerlerin hareketleriyle ilgili ABD hükümetinin politikalarını suçluyor:

----------

